# E61 M5 Touring (sort of), Estoril blue



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

E60 M5 bodywork grafted on to an E61 as posted on e60.net

Looks sweet


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

How the heck did this guy get these parts?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Impressive! Not my favorite color, but the M body kit looks good on the E61.

I also wonder how these parts are available - before the E60 M5 is.


.


----------

